# Cops, hippies, and a small bit of solidarity.



## seke (Aug 27, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't have any road stories but figured this might be an ok story. 

I used to live in the middle of nowhere, but somehow the town i lived in had a bi annual music festival about 20 minutes away that was a weekend long. 50 bucks to get in, camp all weekend, meet some hippie type kids and the occasional traveler or squatter that ventured in. Maybe kind of somilar to a rainbow gathering, but not by much.

I had been going for about two years and had a group of people i would camp with and have a good weekend. I arrived that friday and set up my things, had a nice dinner with a friend, enjoyed some music, spun some poi and kicked back and enjoyed the atmosphere. 

I was asked that night by an acquaintance if I wanted to try acid, i politely declined and said I wasn't really interested, thought nothing about it and went to bed. I awoke some 7 hours alter in the morning and as usual went to pee, nothin' new, but as i walked up towards the porta potty i saw the acquaintance standing in the back of a truck, screaming and naked. He was covered in crap, literally, they had found him earlier that morning down the road in a field lying in a pile of crap, he kept screaming these random things like "shoot me up with heroin!" "I'm horrible, I slept with my mom, I don't serve to live." "Shoot me, please, shoot me!" There was a small crowd debating what to do, they all thought he just needed rest and to get over the bad trip. As it turned out, he went candy flipping (ecstasy and acid) but failed to remember hbe was on anti psychotics... bad combo. He could have died. They gave him a xanex (what kind of idea is that, hes overloaded on chems and you wanna shove more down his throat?) but to their credit he went back to his campsite layed down on his stomach slept it off and turned out to be ok. 

It sucked seeing someone like that. 

But this isn't all. That night after enjoying a nice meal with a friend, he decided to roll a joint and kick back. As he is rolling a joint in his lap i look up and see two bald heads, black uniforms and a mag light, crap... pigs, i lean my head to the side and say under my breath "Joseph, cops." mhmmmm "joseph, cops!" he finally understood put it in his pack and we got up and left the site trying to warn people they were there. We heard shouts a few minutes later, they had punched a kid with a joint and he had tried to run, one pig jumped at him and knocked him into a tent and landed on a pregnant woman, they took him out in cuffs, but it was so odd thinking that my buddy coulda been him cause they pointed the light in our direction. Evenutally they dropped the charges casue its held on private land and they came on without notifying the property owners. They claimed theu came in on noise complaint. mhmmmmmmmm

anyways thats it. Hope it wasw worth reading.


----------



## steelcitybrew (Aug 27, 2009)

where was this?


----------



## seke (Aug 28, 2009)

in North Carolina.


----------



## RebeccaRae (Aug 29, 2009)

Well an interesting story to say the least...was the pregnant lady okay?? Baby bellies being landed on, goodness.

Love Rebecca


----------



## seke (Aug 30, 2009)

she turned out to be fine, they chased a few other people around. I forgot to mention that finally we gathered in a circle around the pigs and they eventually let them go. That was the solidarity part.


----------



## madewithpaint (Sep 15, 2009)

gee wizz. the five oh are so stupid.
good story though.


----------

